# Lumpy spay scar



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My Lurcher Katy was spayed a week ago today. Healing has been going OK but the scar is a bit lumpy. 

I think I read on forums once before (but can't remember for sure) that a lumpy scar is a sign a dog has been too active during the recovery (which is entirely possible as she has been resisting rest :frown2 but it doesn't necessarily mean its not healing, just that it takes a bit longer to completely heal.

Does anyone know if there's truth in it? Katy is absolutely fine in herself, not bothering it or sore, and there's no pus, blood, discharge etc, and looks and smells clean and neat, other than the lumps! :confused5:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Haven't had a dog spayed but one of my walk dogs had a huge scar on his tummy when he got a blockage. The scar was lumpy for several weeks but is now as smooth as a babies......................


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

rona said:


> Haven't had a dog spayed but one of my walk dogs had a huge scar on his tummy when he got a blockage. The scar was lumpy for several weeks but is now as smooth as a babies......................


Oh that has put my mind at rest a bit, thank you! :thumbup1:


----------



## TangoTerrierist (Jul 1, 2012)

Tango's spay scar felt lumpy for a little while after. It was where the stitches sat. Now you would never know she had had anything done.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Same thing happened with Poppy. I checked with the vet and it was actually the internal stitches that could be felt, they take some time to dissolve. Once they'd dissolved you wouldn't even know there'd been an op!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup Willow's spay wound looked horrific and I was convinced it was going to scar horribly but it is completely invisible now


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

That was the case with my cat when she got spayed. The scar was quite lumpy for some time, but after a while it just naturally evens out.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If she still has the sutures in, then it wont look remotely smooth.

When Oz had his leg amputated, his sutures looked like a mini mountain ridge, and we lumpy, bumpy and angry looking until they were removed.

Within a couple of days the skin was able to relax and lie naturally, and he ended up with a lovely smooth and velvety soft little stump.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Heidi still has a lump from her spay, which was over 2 years ago. Not sure why, she didn't get an infection or anything


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you all! She's going to get the stitches out on Friday, hopefully all will go well.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I wouldn't worry.
Nooka had a bit of a lump on her spay scar, just between stitches, but the vet said it would be fine, and now you can't even see the scar! She did have dissolvable stitches though I wouldn't have thought that would make a difference in terms of healing.


----------

